# My UV light isn't working



## Jacquez (May 15, 2018)

I have a bearded dragon.

Initially, my bearded dragon's light bulbs stopped working after a few months. I got another light bulb, but the light would not work in the ballast. In response to this, I bought another light ballast. I put the lightbulb into the new ballast and it worked. 4 hours later, the light suddenly turned off. 

I don't understand what is happening. I've replaced a light bulb, then replaced the light ballast and now I can't ascertain what is the issue; the light bulb or the light ballast. 

I've checked the watt of each light bulb (25W and 15W), the maximum power capacity of the first light ballast was 64W, and the recent one is 79W. Does anyone have an idea of what this problem may be?


----------



## Loz91 (May 6, 2018)

Are you plugged into a multi plug extension cable. If so you may be running to many amps through it and your fuse could be blowing. Try new fuse and plug indervidualy direct in to socket and see what happens. If you don't have on a surge protected extension may be good and a large 10 plug one as you it will be built for more power


----------



## Arcadiajohn (Jan 30, 2011)

if you are putting 70 odd watts through a 15 or 25w lamp you are burning it out, unless you have very clever intelligent tech that sees the lamp wattage and drops the energy provided. These are very rare in T8

Always match the wattage of control to that of the lamp. a 15w ballast will run a 14 and 15w lamp.

a 18w ballast runs 18/20w lamps

a 30w ballast runs 25 and 30w lamps

a 36w ballast runs 36,38 and 40w lamps only


----------



## Jacquez (May 15, 2018)

Arcadiajohn said:


> if you are putting 70 odd watts through a 15 or 25w lamp you are burning it out, unless you have very clever intelligent tech that sees the lamp wattage and drops the energy provided. These are very rare in T8
> 
> Always match the wattage of control to that of the lamp. a 15w ballast will run a 14 and 15w lamp.
> 
> ...


Hey john thanks for responding! I'll get a ballast and light bulb sorted out today


----------



## Jacquez (May 15, 2018)

Loz91 said:


> Are you plugged into a multi plug extension cable. If so you may be running to many amps through it and your fuse could be blowing. Try new fuse and plug indervidualy direct in to socket and see what happens. If you don't have on a surge protected extension may be good and a large 10 plug one as you it will be built for more power


Yeah this could be a problem since the plug I have is attached to an extension cable that has 7 plugged in devices.


----------

